# 21' Haynie Supercat won't hole shot under 17". PLEASE HELP



## Wet_Willie (Mar 23, 2013)

I really need advice on getting a better hole shot in the boat. It doesn't have a chance in less than 16". They say don't get a Cavitation plate. I bought a new Prop and even had the guys take it out and they acted surprised then pretty much said it is what it is. I have a 200 on back. yes lots of weight with console and towers but surely something can help get this boat up in descently shallow water at least. PLEASE HELP. Cannot do what I want. It handicaps me.:headknock


----------



## ziggiey (Apr 6, 2010)

*Need more info*

What motor,what prop and pitch, does it has wedges, wide open rpm's and pic of boat would help.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Weight placement matters big time.
Hole shot is mostly in the prop.
Wedges will help eliminate any bow lift/tail squat but is otherwise a waste if you dont have any other problems.
Trim tabs and cavitation plate can also help prevent the squat.
Each of these on their own will slow your speed. Collectively = slow. Find your compromise and enjoy. Everything is a trade off.

Hole shot props arent fast. Fast props wont let your boat run flat.....
Weight up front help keep the nose down....weight in the back helps your run fast. Cant do both without big changes....


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

^what he said^. 

No issues in getting our tunnel V Explorer up in that loaded with the rear livewell full.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Give jack Forman at crossroads prop a call he is a shallow water prop guru.

But keep in mind his props are not fast


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Must be a prop issue, i know that hull will get up in less than 17".


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

baumann "Lifter"...best shallow water/hole shot prop out there short of a TRP.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Use your troll motor to ease out to deeper water. I have the capability to get up in 9" but I don't. 

You have alot going on there with weight. It might be what it is. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

boltmaster said:


> Give jack Forman at crossroads prop a call he is a shallow water prop guru.
> 
> But keep in mind his props are not fast


what he said


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Are you running a Power tech cfs prop?


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

tabs down, motor up on the jackplate, but tucked in. 

If that doesn't work, you're too shallow or you need another prop. 

when applicable, idling to deeper water will save you lots on a prop....


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

dolch said:


> tabs down, motor up on the jackplate, but tucked in.
> 
> If that doesn't work, you're too shallow or you need another prop.
> 
> when applicable, idling to deeper water will save you lots on a prop....


I dont run my tabs down when taking off from shallow. I feel that they drag on the bottom and make it harder. Motor needs to be in the right place on the jackplate. Not all the way up. Your prop needs water if half of it is out of the water its not gonna do much.


----------



## Tejas Trucha (Feb 28, 2011)

jack foreman - crossroads propeller. I have a three blade of his with massive cupping on my 18' majek rfl. His prop blew away the competition on hole shot and being able to grip the water at the highest jackplate settings. Cost me 3mph on top end but worth it.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

texasislandboy said:


> I dont run my tabs down when taking off from shallow. I feel that they drag on the bottom and make it harder. Motor needs to be in the right place on the jackplate. Not all the way up. Your prop needs water if half of it is out of the water its not gonna do much.


Yep super shallow tabs will hurt you all the way down, usually bump the right tab down halfway or so and turning left will get up when all else fails.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

All boats are little different, but my boat gets up quicker if I get a little water flowing through the tunnel before I take off. I also have found the if I apply the throttle smoothly at a medium fast rate (rather than just hammering it), it glides right up without digging in. I also have the Volvo Penta tabs so i can run them all the way down without dragging which helps a lot.

As others have said, balance out the weight as much as possible. and then just experiment with what works best in your setup.

All that said, i usually troll over to deeper water if I have a choice, and just start normally. No sense digging holes in the bottom if you don't have to and it's easier on your equipment.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I didn't think about it, i guess it does depend on how your tabs are mounted, and the height your jack plate is mounted. good points.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*haynie*

hopefully chris marine and or any haynie reps help you thru this.

have to ask how your boat is laid out compared to others as we haven't heard any other supercats issues. motor, layout, accessories, etc


----------



## Wet_Willie (Mar 23, 2013)

It has a Mercury Pro XS 200
It came with a OSI Turbo 17 Pitch.
My brother spoke with some guru that said I needed the same brand but 20 pitch. Same problem. I cant hardly float in 14 inches. Again, I know I added some weight. But surely not this much to make a problem this way.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

14" draft is not too far out of line for that rig but it should get up in that. cats dont have the surface area of some flatbottoms so you will sacrifice some draft. does the prop bite and launch you or just cavitate up to high rpm? thats a good prop but you might need some more cupping work on it if it doesnt launch you. If the rig squats on hole shot get some wedges. That will give you more negative trim to get the motor under you and push that thing up. Keep chasing it.

Where is your fuel and batteries? If you can move those forward it could help your draft to balance better although your console is already forward.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

If you are floating at 14" then a 16" holeshot is probably about the best your going to get. But I am a bit surprised at that much draft. I have a standard 21 haynie cat with a merc four stroke, 2 8 ft blades and almost the exact console and seating setup but no front casting deck. I float in about 9" and with a rev 4 17 pitch prop I need about 12-13" to get up safely, I could do a little better with a heavier cup but overall I am happy with holeshot and speed on this set up.
What are you carrying in the rear compartments?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

That Turbo isnt a bad all around prop. But, speaking from experience, it doesn NOT have the shallow water grip and resultant hole shot of a prop designed for good shallow water performance. Louis Baumann knows his shi!. Give him a call. His advice will not cost you a cent, and he will be happy to talk to you.
www.baumannprops.com


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I had a guy stop me in the Land Cut one day and had the same story about not being able to get up shallow. Not sure if this is the same boat, but that boat should get up. My dad has a fully loaded 23 Cat w/ 250 Merc that I run almost every weekend and I know it gets up in 16". I will say, weight does affect that hull on getting up. Ill sometimes fill the front livewell up and empty out the rear if I know I'm going to be getting up shallow a lot that day. If your ever in Corpus and wanna go run the 2 boats and compare what they'll get up in let me know. They should get up in about the same.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

OffshoreChris said:


> I had a guy stop me in the Land Cut one day and had the same story about not being able to get up shallow. Not sure if this is the same boat, but that boat should get up. My dad has a fully loaded 23 Cat w/ 250 Merc that I run almost every weekend and I know it gets up in 16". *I will say, weight does affect that hull on getting up. Ill sometimes fill the front livewell up and empty out the rear if I know I'm going to be getting up shallow a lot that day.* If your ever in Corpus and wanna go run the 2 boats and compare what they'll get up in let me know. They should get up in about the same.


so if weight does not matter why do this??


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*turbo prop*

seems like turbo OS1 17 pitch on that boat should pop right up. really need a 19 pitch. my $.02 unless your hauling cows to Matagorda island or don't put plugs in the boat im not sure why you cant jump up.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

boltmaster said:


> so if weight does not matter why do this??


because you cant read :rotfl:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Durtjunkee said:


> because you cant read :rotfl:


LOL. :biggrin: I know he can read right, he just wasn't when he typed that.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I would think weight placement would matter with most bay boat hulls, as far as speed and jumping up. For example if you wanted to get up shallower you would want to put more of your gear towards the front of your boat like your ice chest and other gear & livewell in the front with water instead of the back one. If you wanted more speed you would want most of the weight towards the back of the boat. My 02. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wet_Willie (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah OFFSHORE CHRIS, that was my brother on the boat. He had hell that weekend getting it up anywhere. That was also before I found out they mounted the motor wrong tho. I actually live in CC. 
I never put anything in the livewell and really just have the oil reservoir in the rear BOLTLMASTER.
Thanks DURTJUNKEE. I am gonna run out this weekend with about 4 different props that my buddy is lending me. We will see. 
I just cannot see why they say DO NOT use a cavitation plate. Seems that can only help. Anybody with a cat that uses a cavitation plate?

THANKS GUYS:texasflag


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Props*

Take to Jack at Crossroad Props.......


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Wet_Willie said:


> Yeah OFFSHORE CHRIS, that was my brother on the boat. He had hell that weekend getting it up anywhere. That was also before I found out they mounted the motor wrong tho. I actually live in CC.
> I never put anything in the livewell and really just have the oil reservoir in the rear BOLTLMASTER.
> Thanks DURTJUNKEE. I am gonna run out this weekend with about 4 different props that my buddy is lending me. We will see.
> I just cannot see why they say DO NOT use a cavitation plate. Seems that can only help. Anybody with a cat that uses a cavitation plate?
> ...


Got to be a prop issue then I think....as for the cav plate my cat does fine without one. IMO the plates are more for keeping water pressure up while running high on the plate than holeshot. If you think one might help I would recommend the shawwing made by fibertex in corpus ( same people that make the stiffy poles) they will ding your speed some however.

Hope you get it sorted to your liking soon ..good luck


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> Are you running a Power tech cfs prop?


Definitely the PT CFS. Call Bill at PT for correct pitch for your boat. 1-800-736-7767. Also, we've put a couple of our Cougar cav plates on those cats and it worked great. By the way, nice looking rig.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

If you bought the boat new from Chris's, make an appt with your sales person and have them go out with you and run the boat. They would have put the proper prop on the boat for the performance you are looking for. That boat should be blowing out of shallower than that no problem. I have the 24 cat and it does. Go back to the source. I am sure they will help you. They have always bent over backwards to help me.


----------



## Maxx121 (Apr 1, 2009)

My 21 SC with 200 pro xs drafts 10" from the lowest part of the hull.. I had a 19 os1 and now a 17 (just for more holeshot) and have no prob jumping up in 15-16 with the tabs down and a left turn with jackplate on 3 or so.

Os1 not that great on holeshot but I like it for all an around prop. 
Bought a 17p powertech CFS4 and that prop is insane on holeshot. Boat will take off if sitting on the bottom with jackplate on 6. Just sacrifice 6-7mph on the top end.. 
Another thing, the PT prop had NO reverse.....NONE

Working on gettin some vids soon


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

haha funny you say that my boat has pretty much no reverse.... I can go backwards just not control it very well.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

I run an illusion. same problem I can go in reverse just doesn't like to handle well in docks but hey I didn't buy it to go in reverse haha


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Jack Foreman built a prop for me......I went back crying about no reverse.....he said "sir, you can go forwards or backwards real good...What do you want to do?"

A prop that jumps outta the hole prob won't have much reverse. You gotta give to get.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

6 bills or less for Lencos properly placed on your transom. Tabs down to get up, tabs up to cruise, (when I'm on plane mine are mostly out of the water) no drag...problem solved...

.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Baumann lifter same on reverse...no doubt. It resembles the CFS4.


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a 21 super cat, jumps up if it floats. May have to spin her out. Chris Marine will help you get thru any issues you are having. I have run a ton props on that hull. Just depending on what you want to do with the boat, on what prop best. Good Luck . If I can help in anyway pm


----------



## Fowl Play (Jun 20, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Weight placement matters big time.
> Hole shot is mostly in the prop.
> Wedges will help eliminate any bow lift/tail squat but is otherwise a waste if you dont have any other problems.
> Trim tabs and cavitation plate can also help prevent the squat.
> ...


So this. ^^^ I run an OT4 prop on my Majek and have seen excellent hole shot capabilities with good top speed. It's an interesting prop to say the least.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Fowl Play said:


> So this. ^^^ I run an OT4 prop on my Majek and have seen excellent hole shot capabilities with good top speed. It's an interesting prop to say the least.


Different deal on shallow running boats trying to get up with the prop almost surfaced.


----------



## Fowl Play (Jun 20, 2013)

younggun55 said:


> Different deal on shallow running boats trying to get up with the prop almost surfaced.


I wasn't recommending that prop for the guy just sharing an experience.


----------



## Wet_Willie (Mar 23, 2013)

You all have been awesome. Thanks for all the help. :cheers:


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

I am not sure if prop had been modified, was told it was standard prop when we had our demo. 21 SC, 200 ProXS, 2 PP blades, TM, 3 grown people, etc...Jack plate on 6, motor tucked, floating in approximately 16" to 18", we jumped right up starting out at a crawl for about 5'. We ran 54.7 mph on GPS @ 5400 or 5600 rpm cant remember. We also did a hole shot around 12" turning slight left and minimal mud stir for about 10'.


----------



## Wet_Willie (Mar 23, 2013)

Wader76 said:


> I am not sure if prop had been modified, was told it was standard prop when we had our demo. 21 SC, 200 ProXS, 2 PP blades, TM, 3 grown people, etc...Jack plate on 6, motor tucked, floating in approximately 16" to 18", we jumped right up starting out at a crawl for about 5'. We ran 54.7 mph on GPS @ 5400 or 5600 rpm cant remember. We also did a hole shot around 12" turning slight left and minimal mud stir for about 10'.


I don't get those RPM's. I talked with Offshore Chris today and he gave me some good advice, gonna check into it. Thanks


----------



## Leeokc (Jun 17, 2014)

Do you know if it has wedges installed?


----------

